# Beretta 1200 FP



## Shotty (Apr 30, 2006)

can anyone tell me if I can put an Benelli M4 factory Telestock on my 1200 FP?.. Will it work and will it require any modification?

Anything will help.. This will be my Tactical competition shotgun


----------

